# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Thiết bị đa phương tiện - Đĩa cứng biết phát HD

## vivawhite

Đĩa cứng không chỉ có chức năng lưu trữ, nhiều nhà sản xuất đã thêm "nghe nhìn" cho chúng, thậm chí hỗ trợ cả phim HD. Tuy nhiên, cách hiện thực của hai hãng nổi tiếng về đĩa cứng gắn ngoài là Lacie và Western Digital có sự khác nhau.

Western Digital TV HD Media Player đóng vai trò trung gian nên không trang bị đĩa cứng. Vì thế, nội dung buộc phải “đặt” trong các thiết bị lưu trữ gắn ngoài giao tiếp USB (TV HD Media Player cho phép nối hai thiết bị lưu trữ cùng lúc). Ngược lại, Lacinema Rugged tích hợp đĩa cứng 300GB (Lacie đã tung ra phiên bản 500GB) nên có thể kết nối trực tiếp với máy tính (qua giao tiếp USB 2.0) để được nạp nội dung. Trên đĩa cứng, Lacie đã phân sẵn các thư mục Movies (phim), Musics (nhạc), Pictures (ảnh) nhưng bạn vẫn có thể tạo thư mục riêng. 

*Kiểu dáng
*
Qua bàn tay tài hoa của nhà thiết kế Neil Poulton, Lacie Lacinema Rugged thoát khỏi “khuôn” hộp chữ nhật thường gặp với đĩa cứng. Toàn bộ bề mặt là nhôm chống xước, dập rãnh chìm, phân thành các ô hình vuông đều nhau. Bốn cạnh được bo cong và bọc cao su có nhiều tác dụng như chống va đập, “bám” dính bề mặt và cầm chắc tay. Thiết kế này không chỉ phá vỡ lối mòn mà còn bảo vệ đĩa cứng an toàn.

 Western Digital TV HD Media Player

Với TV HD Media Player, Western Digital tiếp tục vận dụng thiết kế dạng "từ điển bách khoa" giống dòng đĩa cứng MyBook của họ; tuy nhiên, kích thước TV HD Media Player nhỏ chỉ bằng một nửa. TV HD Media Player phủ màu đen bóng bẩy và tỏ ra khá “ăn tông” khi đặt cạnh chiếc TV phẳng, Full HD nơi phòng giải trí. 

Đèn trạng thái duy nhất của Lacie Lacinema Rugged đơn giản là LED xanh dương. Western Digital TV HD Media Player chỉ có hai đèn báo nguồn, kết nối USB nhưng phát màu trắng nên rất nổi bật trong đêm. Cổng xuất tín hiệu A/V cả hai tương đồng: có HDMI chuẩn hình Full HD lẫn giao tiếp composite analog phổ biến, có cổng âm thanh quang học bên cạnh cổng stereo thông dụng. TV HD Media Player có điểm vượt trội hơn khi bố trí được cổng nối composite chuẩn (Lacinema Rugged phải tiết giảm diện tích nên dùng đầu cắm 3,5mm nhỏ hơn) nên cáp nối khá dễ tìm.

Bộ điều khiển từ xa của Lacinema Rugged đơn giản, ít nút hơn TV HD Media Player nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đủ các chức năng cơ bản của một trình phát đa phương tiện và tạo được sự thích thú khi người dùng gặp lại nút bấm chỉnh hướng của gamepad.

Nguồn điện được cấp chính qua adaptor. Riêng Lacinema Rugged có thể lấy nguồn trực tiếp qua cổng USB máy tính nhưng tùy thuộc rõ rệt vào chất lượng cáp nối; tốt nhất, bạn nên dùng đoạn cáp USB ngắn đi kèm.

*Giao diện sử dụng
*
Giao diện Lacinema Rugged khá chân phương, sử dụng biểu tượng/chữ nhỏ và không có hiệu ứng. Ngược lại, TV HD Media Player tạo được sự thu hút khi thiết kế danh mục trình đơn cuộn dọc bên trái, hiển thị tùy chọn tương ứng trong một cửa sổ bên phải và hoàn toàn sử dụng biểu tượng với các hiệu ứng đẹp. Nội dung liệt kê trực quan với hình ảnh thu nhỏ kèm thông tin phụ.

 Lacie Lacinema Rugged

Các chức năng cơ bản của cả 2 đĩa cứng được trang bị tương đối đầy đủ như duyệt cây thư mục, chiếu hình dạng slideshow tự động, phóng to/thu nhỏ khung hình; khi phát video, nhạc có thể chuyển bài, phát nhanh/chậm, tới/lùi, phát/dừng... 

Khi đĩa cứng chứa nhiều nội dung, bạn sẽ thấy được hiệu quả của chức năng tìm kiếm và công cụ Media Library trên TV HD Media Player. Test Lab có thể tìm kiếm nội dung theo tên tập tin, thời gian, thời điểm mới xem; với nhạc, phim còn theo thể loại, album, nghệ sĩ. Công cụ Media Library rất hay: tự động “quét” toàn bộ nội dung trên các đĩa cứng USB và cập nhật chính xác vào các danh mục video, music, photo. Bạn có thể cập nhật firmware mới tại www.wdc.com để đạt sự hỗ trợ tốt hơn về định dạng video, tiêu đề và quản lý điện năng.

Để có thể cảm nhận vẻ đẹp hình ảnh, Test Lab đã cho TV HD Media Player và Lacinema Rugged xuất hình lên máy chiếu Full HD Epson EMP-TW1000 (ID: A0902_31) và sử dụng tập tin trình diễn đi kèm sản phẩm của Western Digital. Hình ảnh hiển thị rất đẹp, chi tiết và truyền tải đúng màu sắc, ánh sáng từng khung hình.

Nhìn chung, Western Digital TV HD Media Player có giao diện sử dụng đẹp, quản lý nội dung thông minh nhưng đòi hỏi phải đi cặp với thiết bị lưu trữ gắn ngoài khác. Trong khi đó, Lacie Lacinema Rugged vẫn có thế mạnh của một ổ đĩa gắn ngoài dung lượng lớn, thiết kế an toàn và chức năng trình diễn nội dung đa phương tiện vẫn đáp ứng tốt. Rõ ràng, quyết định lựa chọn Western Digital TV HD Media Player hay Lacie Lacinema Rugged đều có giá trị!

BẢNG THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT :

*Lacie Lacinema Rugged 

**Định dạng hổ trợ :

*Video: MPEG-1, MPEG-2, MPEG-4
Âm thanh: MP3, WMA, AC3, Ogg Vorbis, AAC
Hình: JPEG (up to 8 megapixels), GIF, PNG, BMP; Phụ đề: SRT, SSA, SUB, SMI 
*
Cổng suất tính hiệu :

*Video: Composite, HDMI
Âm thanh: Composite, quang 

*Kích thước : 

*90x145x25 mm 

*Trọng lượng :

*250 G

*Giá :* 250 USD / *Bảo hành :* 12 tháng 

*Western Digital TV HD Media Player

**Định dạng hổ trợ :

*Video: MPEG-1, MPEG-2, MPEG-4, WMV9, H.264, MKV
Âm thanh: MP3, WMA, OGG, WAV/PCM/LPCM, AAC, FLAC, Dolby Digital, AIF/AIFF, MKA
Hình: JPEG, GIF, TIF/TIFF, BMP, PNG
Phụ đề: SRT (UTF-8), SMI, SUB, ASS, SSA Danh mục: PLS, M3U, WPL

* Cổng suất tính hiệu :

*Video: Composite, HDMI
Âm thanh: Composite, quang

*Kích thước : 

*40x100x125,5 mm

*Trọng lượng :

*303 G

*Giá :* 179 USD / *Bảo hành :* 12 tháng

----------

